# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Tổng hợp địa điểm vui chơi picnici tại Sài Gòn - Điểm đi chơi quanh Sài Gòn

## hangnt

Những dịp cuối tuần, dịp nghỉ lễ - tết hoặc những dịp tổ chức bạn bè, người thân đi dã ngoại ở TP.HCM bạn có thể tham khảo một trong những địa điểm rất thu hút khách sau đây:


*Công viên Văn hóa Đầm Sen*

Số 3 Hòa Bình, phường 3, quận 11, là khu vực có hồ lớn mênh mông, diện tích khoảng 52 ha, giáp 2 đường Lạc Long quân và Hòa Bình. Tới đây, du khách phải có nhiều thời gian mới có thể đi thăm hết 30 khu vực của công viên.
Khu vui chơi giải trí có trò chơi điện tử, sân khấu cổ tích, lâu đài cổ tích , sânkhấu quảng trường, non bộ - thủy cung, đảo khiêu vũ, nhà sinh vật biển, rối nước, vườn chim thiên nhiên, chùa cổ Giác Viên, vườn bướm thiên nhiên, khi trò chơi mạo hiểm… Khu cắm trại là một khu đất trống được dành riêng cho khách có nhu cầu cắm trại, khu vực lòng hồ dành cho nhiều loại hoạt động trên mặt nước như: câu cá, bơi xuồng, nhà thủy tạ, đảo khiêu vũ, rối nưóc…

*Khu Du lịch Suối Tiên*

Nằm ở phía Đông Bắc thành phố, thuộc huyện thủ Đức, trên đường Hà Nội, cách thành phố 19 km, đây là nơi vui chơi giải trí cuối tuần của người dân thành phố và du khách trong và ngoài nước. Tới đây, du khách sẽ được tận hưởng phong cảnh tự nhiên, trữ tình: suối, rừng cây, hồ cá… Đây là nơi nuôi nhiều loại thú hiếm mà đặc biệt nhất là cá Sấu, đàn cá Sấu ở đây hiện có trên 2.000 con. Tới Suối Tiên, du khách cò được đắm mình với thủy cung với hàng trăm loài cá bơi lội trong hầm kính.

*Thảo Cầm Viên*

Là một trong những địa chỉ văn hóa của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, nơi bảo tồn động thực vật có tuổi thọ đứng hàng thứ 8 trên thế giới.

Được xây dựng năm 1864 và hoàn thành năm 1865, trong đó trồng nhiều loại cây quý ở trong nước và trên thế giới, nhập từ Ấn Độ, Thái Lan, lào, Campuchia…cùng nhiều loại động vật quý hiếm, vì vậy, nơi đây còn được gọi là sở thú.

Sau hơn 130 năm xây dựng, Thảo Cầm Viên đã trở thành một vườn thú lớn của cả nước với 950 đầu thú thuộc 125 loại; thực vật có 1.800 cây gỗ thuộc 260 loài; 23 loài lannội địa, 33 loài xương rồng, 34 loại bonsai và thảm cỏ xanh trên diện tích 20 ha, chia ra làm nhiều khu: khu nuôi cầm thú, khu cây cảnh và Phong Lan, khu vui chơi…

*Khu du lịch Kỳ Hòa* 

Địa chỉ: 12 đường 3 tháng 2, quận 10. Nằm ở vị trí gần trung tâm thành phố, trong một vùng thiên nhiên thoáng mát, trong lành, khu du lịch Kỳ Hòa rộng hơn 14 ha gồm có: khu công viên, trung tâm hội chợ quốc tế, các khách sạn hiện đại và cả một hệ thống nhà hàng, bên cạnhj là nhà hát Hòa Bình, một nhà hát lớn nhất nhì thành phố.
Công viên kỳ hòa gồm 2 khu vực: Kỳ Hòa I và Kỳ Hòa II với tổng diện tích là 8 ha. Hai công viên được nối với nhau bởi một chiếc cầu xinh xắn, ở đây có đủ các loại hình vui chơi giải trí dành cho người lớn và trẻ em như bơi thuyền trên hồ, đu quay đứng, bập bênh, đi xe lửa vòng quanh đất nước, nhà cười, sở thú mini…

Công viên Kỳ Hòa 1 đã xây dựng khu nhà thần tiên kỳ thú, sân khấu dành cho lứa tuổi thiếu nhi, sân khấu đồi hoa vàng với hơn 1.000 chỗ ngồi bên bờ hồ thơ mộng. Nơi đây diễn ra các loại hình sinh hoạt văn hóa như múa lân, sư tử, rồng, hội thi khiêu vũ nghệ thuật, hội diễn thời trang…

*Khu Du lịch Văn Thánh* 

Địa chỉ: 48/10 Điện Biên Phủ, quận Bình Thạnh. Được thành lập năm 1985 trên một vùng đất rộng ven sông nước, khu du lịch Văn Thánh đã tạo dựng được những cảnh trí gần gũi với thiên nhiên, mát mẻ, thoáng đãng, thích hợp cho du khách đến nghỉ ngơi, thưởng ngoại môi trường thiên nhiên trong sạch, tươi đẹp.

Hoạt động chủ yếu của khu du lịch Văn Thánh là tổ chức các dịch vụ du lịch, các hoạt động lễ hội văn hóa, vui chơi giải trí nhân ngày lễ lớn…

*Công viên văn hóa thành phố Hồ Chí Minh (Tao Đàn)*

Địa chỉ: 15C Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Q.1, tên cũ là vườn Tao Đàn (dân còn quen gọi là “vườn Ông Thượng”).
Với diện tích 90.503 m2, công viên văn hhóa là nơi lý tưởng cho du khách trong nước và ngoài nước. Nơi đây thường xuy6en diễn ra các chương trình Lễ - Têét – Hội dân tộc như: hội hoa xuân, hội đền hùng, lễ hội văn hóa các dân tộc Việt Nam… đồng thời cũng là nơi du ngoạn, nghỉ ngơi, tập luyện thể dục thể thao, vui chơi giải trí của dân thành phố với các hoạt động: sân khấu, ca nhạc trống đồng, nơi tổ chức biểu diễn những chương trình ca nhạc chọn lọc, chất lượng mang tính nghệ thuật cao đã hấp dẫn và lôi cuốn công chúng.

*Khu Du lịch Bình Quới - Thanh Đa*

Nằm trên bán đảo Thanh Đa, 3 bề được sông Sài Gòn bao bọc, đây là khu du lịch, dã ngoại thật hữu tình, thơ mộng. Nơi đây còn thu hút khách du lịch gần xa bằng các chương trình ẩm thực Nam bộ đặc sắc, các trò chơi dưới nước đặc thù như chơi lướt ván, canô, câu cá…

*Khu du lịch rừng sác - Cần Giờ* 

Cách thành phố 70km theo đường Nhà Bè - Duyên Hải, với diện tích hơn 40.000 ha thuộc huyện Cần Giờ. Trước đây, khu vực này khá rậm rạp với quần thể động thực vật phong phú. Rừng Sác còn là căn cứ địa vững chãi của cách mạng. Ngày nay, khu này đang được đầu tư khôi phục và trồng mới. Đây là khu rừng ngập mặn lớn của Việt Nam, hấp dẫn các du khách thích tìm hiểu sinh thái Việt Nam.

*Khu du lịch sinh thái dân tộc thiểu số Củ Chi (Fosaco)*

Thuộc xã Nhuận Đức, huyện Củ Chi, cách địa đạo Củ Chi khoảng 8km, làng sinh thái Fosaco được ví von là một Tây Nguyên giữa lòng thanh phố bởi quy tụ các nét văn hóa độc đáo của các dân tộc thiểu số như: kiến trúc, lễ hội, ẩm thực và làng nghề…

*Khu du lịch “một thoáng Việt Nam”*

Địa chỉ: Bến Bò Cạp, ấp Phú Bình, xã An Phú, Huyện Củ Chi
Đây là một quần thể làng nghề thủ công truyền thống với diện tích 22.5 ha đất bưng biền, nằm cạnh rạch Bò Cạp, gần sông Sài Gòn. Khu du lịch bao gồm 30 hạng mục với đền thờ đất nước, Sa bàn nước Việt Nam, lầu Vọng, đường Trường Sơn, ba khu tiêu biểu cho 3 miền đất nước. Bên cạnh là khu văn hóa ẩm thực, đảo nuôi chim thú tự nhiên, khu chợ hàng tiểu thủ công nghiệp, chợ trên sông, vườn cây ăn trái…

Ở đây, những người thợ thủ công, nông dân, nghệ nhân… thuộc nhiều dân tộc khác nhau đến từ những miền quê khác nhau cùng lao động sản xuất bên nhau trong một số nghề truyền thống tiêu biểu như: đan lát mây tre, dệt tơ lụa và thổ cẩm, gốm sứ, chầm nón, thêu ren, làm giấy dó, in khắc tranh, điêu khắc đá, điêu khắc mộc, chế biến mía đường, canh tác lúa nước, nuôitrồng thủy sản, ươm trồng hoa lan, cây cảnh, chăn nuôi gia súc…

Thăm khu du lịch “một thoáng Việt Nam” sẽ lưu lại cho quý khách những ấn tượng sâu sắc về một đất nước Việt Nam

*Mười tám thôn Vườn Trầu*

Thuộc huyện Hóc Môn, cách trung tâm thành phố gần 20 km về [hía Tây. Du khách thích tiếp xúc với những người nông dân Nam bộ, có tinh thần thượng võ, xả thân, xả thân vì chính nghĩa, xin mời về vườn trầu 18 thôn. Với những vườn trầu xanh mướt, ken dầy đến mức trời mưa, đứng dưới dàn trầu không bị ướt. Du khách sẽ được ngồi xe ngựa đi dạo khắp thôn làng trong một màu xanh cây lá, được tiêép xúc với người dân cởi mở, mến khách và được nghe những chuyện kể về truyền thống anh hùng của nhân dân 18 thôn vườn trầu trong 2 cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp và chống Mỹ.

*Vườn cò Thủ Ðức*

Địa chỉ: ấp Gò Công, xã Long Thạnh Mỹ, huyện Thủ Đức,c ách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 20 km.
Vườn cò có cảnh trí thiên nhiên hoang sơ nhưng rất đẹp. Nơi đây luôn thường trú một đàn cò hàng ngàn con. Mặc dù chưa được đầu tư, nhưng một khu thiên nhiên nằm ngay cạnh thành phố luôn hấp dẫn nhiều đoàn khách nước ngoài và các đoàn giáo viên, học sinh đến sinh hoạt dã ngoại.

*Điểm du lịch Long Thuận* 

Từ trung tâm thành phố hướng về cầu Sài Gòn, rẽ ngã ba Cát Lái, ôm cầu Giồng Ông Tố theo đường Nguyễn Duy Trinh thêm 9km nữa, qua cầu Trường Phước là đến “điểm hẹn”. 
Điểm du lịch Long Thuận nằm nép mình bên bờ sông Tắc, một nhánh sông Đồng Nai với dãy nhà chòi khang trang trải dọc bờ. Cây cối xum xuê, Long Thuận mát rượi dưới tán lá dâu, chôm chôm, chùm ruột, ổi, bưởi, mít, dừa nước... Hoang sơ với mái lá, nền gỗ, nhà chòi thiết kế khá cách biệt tạo khoảng cách thoải mái cho từng nhóm sinh hoạt.

Đặc điểm thu hút khách nhất của Long Thuận là các dịch vụ gắn với con sông Tắc trước mặt. Mấy chục chiếc xuồng hơi, kayak, rowing... phơi bụng thành một dãy dài. Tự mình thực hiện chuyến du ngoạn trên sông, với bạn có thể là một cuộc khám phá thú vị, bạn sẽ làm quen với những trái bần chua, chùm hoa lục bình tím biếc hay ghé tham quan những bè cá to đùng, cùng cho cá ăn... Những bạn thích cảm giác mạnh, ở đây còn phục vụ trò chơi lướt ván hay môtô nước (phải đặt trước).

Nhiều tay câu chuyên nghiệp lẫn nghiệp dư lại khoái chọn Long Thuận làm nơi “hạ cần” nhờ những bè cá an cư dọc bờ sông Tắc. “Cá sông thường kéo đến ăn thức ăn thừa của cá bè nên rất dễ câu. Ngày câu năm bảy ký là chuyện thường” - anh Hải, một tay câu chuyên nghiệp “bật mí”. Từ đây bạn có thể thuê du thuyền đi xem cò về tổ, tham quan chùa Long Phước, Hội Sơn, vườn trái cây trên các cù lao lân cận, làng nghề thủ công ven sông… 

Nếu thích làm một chuyến “trở về dòng sông tuổi thơ”, bạn cùng bạn bè và gia đình có thể đăng ký đưa đón bằng thuyền ngay tại bến Bạch Đằng với giá khá mềm hoặc đặt tour trọn gói . Chỉ lưu ý một điểm nhỏ: bạn nên trang bị một ít thuốc... chống muỗi. 

*Chơi lướt ván và canô ở Thanh Đa* 

Sau nhiều năm vắng bóng trên sông Sài Gòn, mùa hè này câu lạc bộ thể thao dưới nước Thanh Đa sẽ cho “tái xuất giang hồ” môn chơi lướt ván. Không cần chuyên môn, không cần biết bơi (vì đã có áo phao), chỉ yêu cầu lòng dũng cảm nơi bạn trẻ 14 tuổi trở lên, vì tốc độ canô kéo đến 40-48 km/g. 

Theo anh Đinh Văn Đảng, chủ nhiệm câu lạc bộ, kỹ thuật chơi môn lướt ván cũng khá đơn giản, chỉ cần một hai khóa học ngắn hạn (lý thuyết, thực hành mô phỏng trên bờ, thực tập trên ván...) là người chơi đã có thể thuần thục một số động tác biểu diễn căn bản như trượt, lạng lách, đứng một chân, nắm một tay... Tuy nhiên, trò chơi này khá tốn kém: 300.000đ/khóa học bốn buổi và 8.000đ/phút chơi.

Nếu bạn cũng yêu sông nước nhưng không thích tốc độ, có thể chọn môn chơi canô tại câu lạc bộ này (30.000đ/giờ/chiếc). Đây là một trong những môn thi đấu tại SEA Games 22 vừa qua ở nước ta. Chiếc thuyền dài và hẹp (đã được cải tiến cho phù hợp với người tập không chuyên) giúp bạn di chuyển khá nhẹ nhàng và uyển chuyển trên mặt nước. 

Ở đây còn có các huấn luyện viên là vận động viên đội tuyển canô thành phố sẵn sàng hướng dẫn miễn phí kỹ thuật chơi cho bạn. Đặc biệt, những bạn trẻ từ 14-17, có sức khỏe, thể hình tốt (nam cao 1,7m trở lên; nữ từ 1,6m trở lên), biết bơi, yêu thích thể thao có thể đăng ký tham gia tập luyện thường xuyên cùng với đội tuyển (hoàn toàn miễn phí). 

*Dạo vườn cây ăn trái và ngắm thảo nguyên*

Theo tỉnh lộ 15 từ thị trấn huyện Hóc Môn đến ngã tư Tân Qui (gần 20km) quẹo phải về Uỷ ban Nhân dân xã Trung An (Củ Chi), men theo con lộ đất đỏ, khu vực nhà vườn cây ăn trái năm nay “xôm tụ” chưa từng thấy. Chọn vào nhà vườn nào là tùy bạn, bởi lẽ các nhà vườn đếu thống nhất tính giá theo đầu người, 5.000 đồng/người (bao luôn giữ xe, mượn đệm ngồi).

Chú Út Rô, chủ nhà vườn rộng 16.000m2, hóm hỉnh: “Muốn chơi từ sáng đến chiều cũng được, giá tính theo bụng thôi, ăn được bao nhiêu tùy khách”. Nếu muốn mua về bạn cũng tha hồ lựa chọn đem cân ký trả tiền với giá khá “mềm”. 

Hè về, những ngày cuối tuần đường về xã Trung An lại dập dìu từng nhóm bạn chạy xe vào vườn cây ăn trái. Nếu nhóm bạn đi picnic nên mang theo đồ ăn bởi ở đây chưa có dịch vụ ăn uống cho du khách nhưng nếu cần, bạn cũng có thể “nhờ vả” chủ vườn nấu giúp nồi cháo gà, cháo vịt với “giá bình dân thôi - chú Út hể hả nói - nhưng khi vào vườn phải nói trước tôi mới đi chợ kịp à nha”. 

Còn nếu muốn ngắm thảo nguyên trên quê hương Củ Chi, mời bạn tiếp tục dong ruổi theo tỉnh lộ 15, vừa ngắm cảnh hoa mua tím bên đường vừa hít thở không khí trong lành. Đến con đường nhựa gần cổng Công ty Bò sữa (đường đi Bến Dược), chạy vào một đoạn trước mắt bạn sẽ hiện ra đồng cỏ xanh rì, trải dài ngút ngàn. 

Chiều về, nhìn đàn bò nhởn nhơ gặm cỏ bạn sẽ thấy cảnh thảo nguyên trên đất anh hùng không khác gì cảnh thảo nguyên trong phim. Dọc theo những trảng cỏ còn có những hàng cây tràm tỏa bóng mát, bạn cũng có thể trải tấm bạt dừng chân nghỉ trưa hay sinh hoạt tập thể... Không khí trong lành sẽ giúp bạn “trút” những mệt mỏi sau những ngày làm việc, học tập căng thẳng.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Sài Gòn* - *dia diem di choi quanh Sài Gòn*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nam tiến thoai
Ở Nam nhiều khu vui chơi hơn HN

----------


## loplipop

Mẫy chỗ này thích hợp kiểu du lịch mini gia đình ^^

----------


## na.tuan999

Em hok bik đường đi Khu du lịch mộ thoáng Việt Nam, ai biết chỉ dùm, ở đó có gì vui ko?

----------

